# 1960 Buck



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

This was emailed to me today along with the following story.... not too shabby.

Hit by car in developed area around 1960 yesterday afternoon...pic taken
with cell phone. Zoom in and check out right g1 with 6 inch fishhook
tine coming off of it. Some workers were trying to load it in their
truck but were nervous about touching it. Ha! I would have put that
deer in the front seat with me.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Oh Sweet Jesus!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I'd be nervous too...he looks like he's still alive!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Holy ****....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

OMG what a monster.......


----------



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

O M G !!!!!


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

*Nice*

Man that's ridiculous. All those miles I drive to hunt for deer no where close to that.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

wow!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yeah we painted a new apartment complex in that area and a nice 10 point wandered into one of the unfinished apartments with some workers inside. they pooped themselves the deer about killed them before leapin out the window. there was also a good droptine buck hit in the liverpool area dude loaded em up got him mounted and the warden came a knocking they took the deer and him!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DAYUM......


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Super nice! I have seen some big ones in that area. My dentist is right down the road.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*I quit.*


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

1960 where? It's a pretty long road.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

BigDawg123 said:


> 1960 where? It's a pretty long road.


Looks like 1960 @ Northgate between the church and the country club.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I grew up right there and I never saw them that big!







It does kinda look like discount tire in the background.


Richlyn Concepts said:


> Looks like 1960 @ Northgate between the church and the country club.


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

i dont think so


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Huh


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

It's true a buddy of mine lives in the area, his taxidermist knows the guy who picked it up.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Go figure!!


----------



## surf-n-turf (Mar 19, 2005)

That's a good one. Luv them dark horns


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Got this off of another site:

"I drove by Northgate on the way to work to verify the pic. Yep, that pic is directly across from Discount Tire at Northgate. What a buck!!"

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60617


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice buck !!
Used to work out in that area for the Sheriffs Dept. Worked night shift
saw quite a few big bucks out there in the late 1970s. Biggest buck I've
ever saw was in Rosewood Cemetery off Old Humble rd. watched him for several
years.Only time I saw him was in the cemetery during deer season !!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Richlyn Concepts said:


> Got this off of another site:
> 
> "I drove by Northgate on the way to work to verify the pic. Yep, that pic is directly across from Discount Tire at Northgate. What a buck!!"
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60617


Has anyone put up a tripod there yet???????:tongue:


----------



## O6DODGE (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang I wish that SOB would walk through my backyard.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Biggest buck I have ever seen on the hoof was on Kuykendahl just south of 1960 in the Bammel gas fields. Those little thickets have lots of deer in them.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I lived in Olde Oaks a few years back and used to see deer but never saw one like that. WOW. I should have put a feeder in my back yard.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Gotta love the reply by Scwine. 2Funny.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

*Holy Snot Knockers BatMan thats a nice buck.*

To heck with driving to Uvalde to hunt deer. 
1960 isn't my why to work ,BUT I think I should try to make 1960 my route some how in the morning.


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

I want to see the car that hit that MONSTER its probably sitting in a junkyard somewhere. One expensive bullet !!! lOL


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Where at on 1960? It does looks alive although he has his eyes open.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I pulled a big 20" spread 8 point out of the road this morning near highway 6 and Clay Road.

He was still alive when I grabbed a horn...sure was glad I didn't have to fight him. I wanted to throw him in the truck, but didn't with him still being alive and I wasn't "packin".

I went back at lunch and some guy had the horns already...got a pic, but don't have time to re-size and upload. He's nowhere as big as the one in this thread...still a shame he had to go like that!


----------

